#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Editing .pdf document

## punemusic

Friends,
Is there a software to edit a Adobe acrobat (.pdf) file to edit unwanted part in the document? This cannot be done for many cases with the help of Adobe Acrobat Professional software for a variety of reasons. Editing mainly involves removal of certain parts. I know it can be exported as .jpeg file and then can be edited as one would want to; but it is time consuming for a large document. Please suggest a suitable software for this.


Thanks in advance.See More: Editing .pdf document

----------


## Mohamed

*Free eXPert PDF Reader*

If you don't want to pay and you don't want to see an unendable list of sponsors annoying advertisements either, but as the most people you need to see PDF documents, this is what you were looking for. 
EXPert PDF Reader brings you the reading and printing abilities to you for nothing since it's a freeware. 
With a very nice look  in contrast with other freeware PDF options  wich even let you choose between several desktop themes, this application will provide you all the characteristics you need to properly see and print PDF documents. 
A toolbar on top is the quick access to the most needed functions such as: open a file, save a file, print, preview, the trilogy of cut-copy-paste, zoom tools and selection tools. 
A toolbar on bottom also shows navigation buttons and display options (single page, continous, show pages side by side and show pages side by side with continous scrolling). 
In the options section is not much what you can configure besides the Identity information and theme selection. This can sound pejorative but, as a matter of fact, it keep things simple. 
You can work with bookmarks and document objects and also you have available a full-screen view for make your reading more comfortable. 
Regarding to printing we can say that it offers the same configuration possibilities than the famous Adobe Acrobat Reader, only that this one if for free!.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adarshjaiswal

can u help me to get a powerpint converter...

----------


## balachandrac

There is software to edit the PDF directly i.e Nitro PDF professional, you can download the same by searching in rapidlibrary.com

----------


## learner

Is that software at Rapidshare trial one or permanent? If anybody has downloaded it please reply.

----------


## balachandrac

it is not trial in that there is serial number also given

----------


## ghauri

Dear Brothers!

You will edit any PDF document with an ease. But I don't have time to upload this software. Just email me and I will sent it to you and please upload this software for fellow members.


Wassalam


GHAURI

----------


## balachandrac

here is the rapidshare of NitroPDF

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

Mohamed, thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

> here is the rapidshare of NitroPDF
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



It is showing error. Please reupload with serial numbers. Thanks

----------


## unni

thanks mohammad
Regards

Unni

----------

